# Best substrate



## swimmingwiththefishes (Apr 20, 2018)

Generally speaking, what substrate do puffer fish prefer?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd personally think they dont care... now, which would benefit them most. Probably sand, especially with coral sand mixed in - most puffers enjoy alkaline waters - and its very easy ti clean up after them since they messy fish.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree


Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


----------



## swimmingwiththefishes (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

